

Oracle explain exactly why you should only use Open Source software - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2015/08/oracle-explain-exactly-why-you-should.html

======
mindcrime
I think every OSS focused company, and all OSS / Free Software advocate,
should actually feel some gratitude towards Oracle right now. That's a really
nice, concise statement of three good reasons to NOT use closed source /
proprietary software.

